# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Το χρονικό απελευθέρωσης της καρδερίνας μου

## Antigoni87

[warning:kehh98hb]Το θέμα διασπάστηκε απο εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=581&p=5188#p5188" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

Μαρία[/warning:kehh98hb]

Προσπάθησα να επικοινωνήσω με την ΑΝΙΜΑ αλλά Σάββατο βράδυ δύσκολο! Οπότε τους έστειλα email και θα επικοινωνήσω τηλεφωνικώς και τη Δευτέρα. 
Ως τότε δε θα ενοχλήσω την καρδερινούλα (δε θέλω και να δεθώ μαζί της σε περίπτωση που την αφήσω  ::  ). Αυτοί θα κρίνουν αν το πουλάκι μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί σε κατάλληλο περιβάλλον, κι αν μπορεί, θα χαρώ πολύ να του χαρίσω την ελευθερία του. Από την άλλη όμως δε θα ήθελα να αφήσω ένα άμαθο πουλάκι να μην μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στη φύση και να πεθάνει... Αλλά αυτό θα το κρίνουν οι κατάλληλοι.
Ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να δημιουργηθει ενότητα για τα αγριοπούλια, γιατί μαθαίνουμε, όσοι δεν ξέρουμε, την αξία των πλασμάτων αυτών για τη φύση κι έτσι μπορεί να μάθει πολύς κόσμος να αποφεύγει είδη που πρέπει να ζουν έξω κι όχι σε κλουβί. Άλλωστε, αν δεν είχαν κάνει νύξη οι φίλοι-μέλη του φόρουμ για το ότι το πουλάκι μου μπορεί να είναι άγριο (τους ευχαριστώ πολύ γι'αυτό), δε θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να ψάξω και να αναρωτηθώ, και ήδη μέσα σε 2 μέρες νιώθω πιο ενημερωμένη και συνειδητοποιημένη. Αν δεν είχαμε συζητήσει γι' αυτό και είχε απαγορευθεί εξαρχής, θα ήταν σα να κλείνουμε το ράμφος της καρδερινούλας, σα να κλείναμε τα αυτιά στην άγρια φύση της. Τώρα που την ακούσαμε, μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να πετάει ελεύθερη στα δέντρα, να ζευγαρώνει και να κυνηγάει την τροφή της. Κι αν πάλι δε μπορεί να ζήσει έξω, θα είμαι εδώ να τη φροντίσω αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ξέρω την αλήθεια γι' αυτήν και την ιστορία της.

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση, και κυρίως πολύ επιμορφωτική. Αύριο θα μιλήσω όπως είπα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ να αποφασίσουν για το αν μπορεί το μικρό να ενταχθεί στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον (αν όχι θα βρεθώ στη στενάχωρη θέση να κρατώ φυλακισμένο ένα ιθαγενές, και έτσι εύχομαι χίλιες φορές να μπορεί να φύγει...).
Εν τω μεταξύ, μου ζητήσατε να δείτε την καρδερινούλα για να δείτε έστω και από τη φωτογραφία αν είναι όντως μικρή σε ηλικία, αρσενική και πώς είναι το δαχτυλίδι της. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανοίξω άλλη ενότητα για να βάλω τις φωτό, επομένως τις επισυνάπτω εδώ! Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και να φαίνονται.  :Happy: [attachment=0:22div00b]καρδερινούλα.JPG[/attachment:22div00b]

----------


## Antigoni87

Δεν μπόρεσα να ανεβάσω πάνω από μια φωτό στο ίδιο μήνυμα... Στην πρώτη φωτό επάνω, βλέπετε το δαχτυλιδάκι και τα πουπουλάκια που σας είπα ότι μου θυμίζουν μικρό σε ηλικία πουλάκι. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, και να μην είναι δείγμα ηλικίας! Εδώ βλέπετε πόσο όμορφο είναι:[attachment=0:11fu2wow]καρδερινούλα (1).JPG[/attachment:11fu2wow]

----------


## Antigoni87

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε το κεφαλάκι του και να επιβεβαιώσετε ότι όντως είναι αρσενικό. [attachment=0:fgd6ccf9]DSC02918.JPG[/attachment:fgd6ccf9]

Πείτε μου τι καταλαβαίνετε από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, όσοι γνωρίζετε, σχετικά με την ηλικία και το δαχτυλίδι. Συγγνώμη για το οφ-τόπικ! Ας συνεχιστεί κανονικά η συζήτηση, απλώς δεν ήξερα πού να ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες εφόσον το άλλο θέμα κλειδώθηκε. (Δεν είναι όμορφο; :roll: )

----------


## xXx

το πουλάκι είναι αρσενικό και έχει δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου οπότε είναι βγαλμένο σε κλουβί!απλά το δαχτυλίδι δεν είναι συλλόγου είναι ερασιτεχνικά δαχτυλιδωμένο!

----------


## abscanary

Το θέμα εδώ φίλε Βασίλη είναι αν όντως το πουλί γεννήθηκε σε κλουβί ή ο "εκτροφέας" κατέβασε μια έτοιμη φωλιά και μετά δαχτυλίδωσε τους νεοσσούς, μεγαλώνοντάς τους ο ίδιος ή με την βοήθεια παραμάνας   :: :

----------


## Antigoni87

Πώς φαίνεται ότι είναι κλειστού τύπου; Ρωτάω γιατί στο θέμα που αφαιρέθηκε, κάποιος (δε θυμάμαι ποιος  ::  ) είχε αναρτήσει φωτογραφία με τα δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου και τα χρώματά τους, και φαίνονταν "συνεχή". Ενώ αυτό το άσπρο (δε φαίνεται στις φωτό αυτό που εννοώ γιατί δε μπορούσα να το πετύχω) στην άλλη πλευρά φαίνεται κολλημένο (όχι άτσαλα κολλημένο, μια χαρά). Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν και πάλι είναι κλειστού τύπου αλλά δείχνει σα να έχουν κολληθεί οι δυο πλευρές. Μπορείς να μου δείξεις ένα ανοιχτού τύπου για να καταλάβω;; Ευχαριστώ!  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

ναι αυτό 100% δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε δεν έχεις άδικο αν και συνήθως τα βάζουν σε παραμάνες κανάρες  αυτά που είναι από φωλιές πιασμένα, μετά από τη διάρκεια μιας εβδομάδας επειδή η κανάρα έχει χοντρό στόμα σε σχέση με την καρδερίνα και δεν μπορεί να τα ταΐσει (δεν είναι όμως κανόνας αυτό)!τέλος πάντων ας πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου γενικότερα!πιστεύω ότι είμαι και θετικός και αρνητικός κοινώς μπερδεμένος!από τη μία θέλω το φόρουμ γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η συζήτηση για πουλιά γενικότερα!από την άλλη είμαι σίγουρος ότι επειδή είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο το θέμα θα έχουμε αντιδράσεις και εντάσεις με το παραμικρό και θα δυναμιτίζονται πολύ εύκολα τα θέματα και οι συζητήσεις!να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα...θα λεεί ο άλλος...έχω μια καρδερινούλα κλπ κλπ τι να κάνω πχ στο θέμα της διατροφής της?....δεν θα είναι λίγοι αυτοί που θα αρχίσουν να του χώνονται εξ αρχής....από που την πήρες??....έχει δαχτυλίδι??...τι είδους δαχτυλίδι είναι ??βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε κλπ κλπ!έγινε πχ μία πρόταση από τον Diamante de Gould (Οδυσσέα) να μπαίνει ταυτόχρονα φωτογραφία του πουλιού για να βλέπουμε αν είναι ή όχι δαχτυλιδωμένο....νομίζω ότι τέτοια φωτογραφία μπορεί να βρει ο καθένας μας στο net και να τη δημοσιεύσει σα να είναι το ''δικό του'' πουλί το δαχτυλιδωμένο και αυτός να είναι πουλοπιάστης!....συνεχίζετα  ....

----------


## xXx

> Πώς φαίνεται ότι είναι κλειστού τύπου; Ρωτάω γιατί στο θέμα που αφαιρέθηκε, κάποιος (δε θυμάμαι ποιος  ) είχε αναρτήσει φωτογραφία με τα δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου και τα χρώματά τους, και φαίνονταν "συνεχή". Ενώ αυτό το άσπρο (δε φαίνεται στις φωτό αυτό που εννοώ γιατί δε μπορούσα να το πετύχω) στην άλλη πλευρά φαίνεται κολλημένο (όχι άτσαλα κολλημένο, μια χαρά). Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν και πάλι είναι κλειστού τύπου αλλά δείχνει σα να έχουν κολληθεί οι δυο πλευρές. Μπορείς να μου δείξεις ένα ανοιχτού τύπου για να καταλάβω;; Ευχαριστώ!


δεν έχει κλείσει εκείνο το θέμα εγώ είχα βάλει τις φωτογραφίες και δεν είναι κλειστού τύπου εκείνα τα δαχτυλίδια αλλά ανοιχτού τύπου!

----------


## abscanary

Δες αυτό Aντιγόνη

----------


## mgerom

Tώρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια θέση ΕΔΩ(off topic) αυτή η συζήτηση αλλά, και αυτά τα δακτυλίδια
που έχουν σαν πηγή την σελίδα της ΟΡΝΙΤΑΛΙΑ, είναι ανοικτού τύπου.Εξ άλλου δεν χρειάζεται
και πολύ παρατηρητικότητα για να δεί κανείς οτι δεν είναι κλειστά, απο το εξάρτημα "περάσματος". 
 Kαλό θα ήταν σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο να μεταφερθεί το θέμα ή να ανοίξει κάποιο καινούργιο
με αναφορά στα είδη των δακτυλιδιών.Περισσότερο για να ξέρουμε όλοι, γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε
 όταν λέμε κλειστού τύπου.Το δακτυλίδι που φέρει το πουλάκι είναι πλαστικό ανοικτού τύπου.
Αλλα καμιά σημασία δεν έχει, αφού και κλειστού να ήταν, η διάμετρός του είναι τέτοια οπού χωρούν
δυό πόδια καρδερίνας    :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασιάννα μου για τα καλά σου λόγια... Αλλά το να επικοινωνήσω με την ΑΝΙΜΑ δεν το σκέφτηκα μόνη μου! Πρέπει να πεις μπράβο στον jk21 που το πρότεινε, κι εγώ να του πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, γιατί έτσι ίσως ένα μόνο πουλάκι σώζεται αλλά πολλοί άνθρωποι ενημερώνονται και ανοίγουν τα μάτια τους. (ελπίζω πράγματι να "σώζεται", να μπορεί να βγει από το κλουβί).
 Αγωνιώ για αύριο, να δω τι θα μου πουν...

----------


## vas

ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και στον jk21 λοιπον   :Big Grin:

----------


## Antigoni87

Σας γράφω εδώ για την καρδερίνα, για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα. Μίλησα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ σήμερα, μου είπαν να πάω να απελευθερώσω το πουλάκι στον Υμηττό! Με ρώτησαν πρώτα πώς συμπεριφέρεται το πουλάκι, αν είναι φιλικό με τους ανθρώπους (βέβαια θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν παράλογο να είναι φιλικό, είναι μικρό και το έχω 2 μέρες) και ρώτησαν και πώς ειναι η συμπεριφορά του στο κλουβί. Αντικειμενικά, είναι τόσο φοβισμένο όσο κάθε πουλί σε κλουβί που δε σε έχει συνηθίσει! Τρώει και πίνει κανονικά, ακονίζει το ράμφος του, ξέρει να συμπεριφερθεί μες στο κλουβί, αλλά με φοβάται και αγχώνεται όταν πλησιάζω (και δεν βγάζει κιχ! άντε κανένα σφυριγματάκι το πρωί). Αλλά με δεδομένο ότι είναι αγριοπούλι, είπαν ότι είναι σε θέση να απελευθερωθεί. Σήμερα δεν το είδα καθόλου γιατί έλειπα, και πριν που γύρισα και το πλησίασα, άνοιγε το ράμφος του, και το έκλεινε όταν απομακρυνόμουν (έγινε 3-4 φορές αυτό). 

Είπαν επίσης ότι είναι παράνομη η αιχμαλωσία αυτού του πουλιού, και αξίζει να του δώσω μια ευκαιρία να ζήσει έξω, και ότι είναι τόσα πολλά αυτά που αιχμαλωτίζονται κι όσο τα κρατάμε δε γυρίζει πίσω η κατάσταση. Αλλά με αυτή τη λογική, γιατί να εκτρέφονται καρδερίνες έστω και "νόμιμα", με τα δαχτυλίδια τους και με τα όλα τους; Δε θα έπρεπε απλώς να αφήσουμε το πουλάκι ήσυχο; Να απελευθερώσει όσα έχει κάθε εκτροφέας ώστε να συμβάλλει στην προστασία τους; Δηλαδή γιατί να αφήσω μόνο εγώ αυτό που μου έλαχε, που τονίζω ότι μπορεί να γεννήθηκε στην αιχμαλωσία, και να μην το κάνουν κι όλοι όσοι έχουν καρδερίνα γεννημένη στην αιχμαλωσία; Το πουλάκι που θα απεευθερώσω εγώ, μπορεί να πιαστεί μεθαύριο...  :sad:  

Ρώτησα την κυρία της ΑΝΙΜΑ αν μπορώ σίγουρα να το αφήσω ελεύθερο σε περίπτωση που έχει γεννηθεί στο κλουβί, και είπε ναι, αλλά βιαζόταν και τις 2 φορές που τηλεφώνησα και δεν ήθελα να ξαναενοχλήσω. Μ'εχει φάει το άγχος, πείτε μου κι εσείς αν όντως μια καρδερίνα από κλουβί μπορεί να ζήσει έξω! Δε θέλω να το καταδικάσω το καημένο. Ένα καναρίνι δε θα επεβίωνε, αλλά η καρδερίνα; Αν πρόκειται να φαγωθεί/πεθάνει/μείνει απροσάρμοστη, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τις πιθανότητες για κάτι τέτοιο ώστε να γίνει το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι! Αν πιστεύετε ότι θα μπει στο κλίμα εύκολα, μιας και ξέρετε πολλά παραπάνω για το είδος, πάλι πείτε το για να πάψω να ανησυχώ!  :winky:  

Και τώρα το κυριότερο: μου είπε ότι είναι μια χαρά ο Υμηττός, αλλά να μην το αφήσω κάπου που να έχει πυκνά πεύκα, και να ακούσω το κελάηδημα άλλων καρδερίνων και να το αφήσω εκεί... Αλλά δεν έχω τρόπο να πάω στο βουνό! Ούτε μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω το κατάλληλο σημείο για να το αφήσω, δε θα καταλάβω καν αν ακούω καρδερίνες ή άλλο πουλί. Μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάτι; Δε θα ήθελα να κρατήσω πολλές μέρες ακόμη το πουλάκι, να μη συνηθίζει. Το μεγαλύτερο άγχος μου είναι μήπως δεν επιβιώσει έξω... Τουλάχιστον να ήξερα πού να το αφήσω, και πώς να πάω!
Περιμένω τη γνώμη σας! Ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη δεν σου κρυβω οτι θα ηθελα το πουλακι να το δουνε απο κοντα τα παιδια του ανιμα.δεν ξερω και δεν θελω να κρινω τη βιασυνη του συγκεκριμενου μελους του ,αλλα δεν συνηθιζουν κατι τετοιο εκτος αν ηταν ωρα που κλεινανε.λοιπον καθε καρδερινα γεννημενη στη φυση μπορει να γυρισει σε καταλληλο περιβαλλον οποιδηποτε στιγμη στη ζωη της πισω στο πραγματικο της σπιτι αρκει να ειναι υγειες πουλακι και να απελευθερωθει σε καταλληλο περιβαλλον.το περιβαλλον του υμηττου ειναι τετοιο αλλα πρεπει πραγματι να διαλεξεις περιοχη (θα ηθελα εκεινοι να το κανανε που ξερουν σιγουρα καταλληλες)  .τα πευκα εχουν και αρπακτικα της νυχτας ,οπως επισης δεν αφηνουν ανοιχτο οριζοντα για να πεταξει και να βρει αντιστοιχους συντροφους.ψαξε περιοχη με γαιδουραγκαθα (αν υπαρχει)


και αφησε την.εκει σιγουρα θα βρει παρεα.ο υμηττος εχει καρδερινες.το ανοιγμα του ραμφους που κανει οταν πλησιαζει ,ειναι ενδειξη αμυνας ,δειχνει οτι σε φοβαται και προσπαθει να σε τρομαξει  :Big Grin:   ,ενα ακομη σημαδι οτι ειναι γεννημενη στη φυση.αλλα ακομα και στο κλουβι να ειναι γεννημενο το πουλι ,θεωρητικα εχει τα ενστικτα (αν ειναι μεχρι τρεις γεννιες σιγουρα) να επανελθει αρκει να ειναι ενηλικο και οχι ταισμενο οταν ηταν νεοσσος στο στομα απο ανθρωπο με συρριγγα.οποιος λεει το αντιθετο (αρκει να το εκανε σε καταλληλο περιβαλλον ) δηλαδη απελευθερωση πουλιου εκτροφης και αυτο δεν εφυγε ,αν μας το ελεγε εγω θα το αποδεχομουν.αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει γινει.αν δεν βρεις το καταλληλο περιβαλλον πες το μου ,οταν με το καλο ανεβω βολο  ,να μου την δωσεις και εκει θα απελευθερωθει απο σιγουρα χερια.

οι κακες παραδοσεις σπανε στην πορεια των χρονων ,οχι απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη ,και κοντρα στην αμφισβητιση της κατεστημενης καταστασης για επιτυχια της προσπαθειας  :winky:  

*οτι ειχαμε πει πριν ακομα ανεβασεις το ποστ για την καρδερινουλα ισχυει παντα  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Συμφωνω με οσο προειπε ο δημητρης σχετικα με την απελευθερωση.
Αντιγονη η καρδερινουλα σου ειναι πιασμενη και οχι γεννημενη  σε κλουβι.
Επισης ειναι ισως η πιο τυχερη καρδερινα της χρονιας μιας και επεσε στα χερια ενος συνειδητοποιημενου και ευαισθητου ανθρωπου που θα της δωσει μια δευτερη ευκαιρια στην ζωη.
Σχετικα με τον Υμηττο γνωριζω ενα μερος με πολλες καρδερινες ολο το χρονο, τρεχουμενο νερο, καταλληλη βλαστηση και προστατευμενο απο πουλοπιαστες εν μερη.
Θα σου το πω με πμ και θα σου στειλω και φωτογραφια αν θελεις.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αντιγονη κατα την γνωμη μου κανε οτι νομιζεις εσυ σωστο....
Γνωμες υπαρχουν πολλες και προσεχε μην μπερδευτεις και παρασυρθεις με αποτελεσμα να κανεις κατι που θα το μετανιωσεις!
Εχω βρεθει κι εγω με το διλλημα το δικο σου,ακουσα διαφορες γνωμες και κατεληξα...

Το μονο που θελω να πω και σιγουρα το ξερετε οσοι εχετε πουλια,οτι το ανοιγμα του ραμφους οταν πλησιαζει ανθρωπος το κανει κι ενα καναρινι που 1000% εχει γεννηθει σε κλουβι!
 ::  Εχω δει καρδερινα σε πετ που εκανε μπαμ οτι εχει πιαστει μεγαλη γιατι δεν ειχε καθολου φτερα στο κεφαλι της(απο τα χτυπηματα) και σφηνωνε στα καγκελα!
 ::  Να το παρει σπιτι της κι απο την πρωτη στιγμη να τρωει και να πινει δεν μου φαινεται για τετοι ακαρδερινα!
Ή΄εχει ανατραφει απο ανθρωπους  απο κλεψιμο της φωλιας ή οντως γεννηθηκε απο αιχμαλωτισμενο ζευγαρι και αυτος που τα εχει ειτε δεν ανηκει σε συλλογο ειτε δεν ηξερε να δαχτυλιδωνει και το αφησε ετσι!

Το θεμα και η ουσια ειναι οποιον ξερουμε να του τα λεμε αυτα για να μην αγοραζονται αυτα τα πουλια καθολου!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αντιγονη κατα την γνωμη μου κανε οτι νομιζεις εσυ σωστο....
> Γνωμες υπαρχουν πολλες και προσεχε μην μπερδευτεις και παρασυρθεις με αποτελεσμα να κανεις κατι που θα το μετανιωσεις!
> Το μονο που θελω να πω και σιγουρα το ξερετε οσοι εχετε πουλια,οτι το ανοιγμα του ραμφους οταν πλησιαζει ανθρωπος το κανει κι ενα καναρινι που 1000% εχει γεννηθει σε κλουβι!
>  Εχω δει καρδερινα σε πετ που εκανε μπαμ οτι εχει πιαστει μεγαλη γιατι δεν ειχε καθολου φτερα στο κεφαλι της(απο τα χτυπηματα) και σφηνωνε στα καγκελα!
>  Να το παρει σπιτι της κι απο την πρωτη στιγμη να τρωει και να πινει δεν μου φαινεται για τετοι ακαρδερινα!


Τα σκέφτηκα όλα αυτά Nίκη... Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι αν θα τα καταφέρει το πουλάκι, αλλά δε μπορώ να επιτρέψω στην απορία μου να κρατήσει ένα πουλί σε κλουβί που πιο έμπειροι από μένα άνθρωποι λένε ότι μπορεί να ζήσει στη φύση, ακόμα κι αν γεννήθηκε στην αιχμαλωσία. Το δίλημμά μου θα ήταν πιο εύκολο αν ήξερα περισσότερα για το είδος, οπότε ακούω τους πιο γνώστες... 
Μη νομίζεις, με έχει απασχολήσει πολύ το θέμα και αναρωτιέμαι αν το πουλάκι βρέθηκε σε χέρια μου για να "καλοπεράσει" και να φροντιστεί, ή για να αφεθεί ελεύθερο.
Αυτό για το άνοιγμα του ράμφους δεν το ξέρω, έχω ακούσει δυο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες απόψεις. Πάντως, παρότι ξέρω ότι το πουλάκι μπορεί να ξαναπιαστεί ή να μη ζήσει πολλά χρόνια εκεί έξω, θα νιώθω πιο καλά με τον εαυτό μου αν το ελευθερώσω... Το ότι είναι καρδερίνα και όχι άλλο είδος, είναι που μου δίνει την ελπίδα ότι και γεννημένο σε κλουβί, θα ακολουθήσει το πιο άγριο ένστικτό του. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος. Αλλά αν κάνω σωστά, πιστεύω θα είναι μεγαλύτερο το κέρδος για κείνο. Ένα άλλο ζώο-πτηνό δεν θα το άφηνα αν δεν "έστεκε", απλώς αυτό το θέμα το συζητήσαμε όλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ και η καρδερίνα πιστεύω έχει μια ευκαιρία. Θέλω να πιστεύω!
Εσύ δε μου είπες, σε ποια απόφαση είχες καταλήξει; Για τι πουλάκι; Μετάνιωσες;

----------


## maria ps

να μας που όσοι ξέρουν μήπως είναι προτιμότερο η πιθανή απελευθέρωση να γίνει την άνοιξη προς καλοκαίρι όταν ο καιρός θα είναι θερμότερος δεδομένου οτι το πουλάκι μέχρι τώρα ζει σε ζεστό περιβάλλον κι η αλλαγή συνθηκών μήπως το κάνει να μην αντέξει το επερχόμενο ψύχος της πολυποθητης ελευθερίας του.
επίσης τον άνθρωπο απο όπου το πήρες δεν τον γνωρίζεις καθόλου εσύ ή κάποιος γνωστός σου? ίσως θα μπορούσες να μάθεις αν όντως κάνει αναπαραγωγή ή τα πιάνει από την φύση. αντι να πιθανολογούμε μήπως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και να μάθεις?

----------


## Αλεξης

Κατα 99,99% το πουλι ειναι πιασμενο.
Θα ειναι η εκπληξη της δεκαετιας αν το πουλι ειναι αναπαραγωγης.
Αν μπορεις ρωτα, αλλα μαλλον θα θυμωσει ο τυπος με την ερωτηση.

----------


## Evie

Καλύτερα ρώτα τους γύρω σου, όχι τον ίδιο- γιατί αυτός, και να το έχει πιάσει, προφανώς δύσκολα θα το παραδεχτεί  .   ::

----------


## jk21

αν και προσωπικα ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι το πουαλακι ειναι γεννημενο στη φυση θα ηθελα να πω τα εξης: ενας εκτροφεας καρδερινων (εκτροφης) αν ειναι ο τυπος που το εχει μεσα του να χαριζει  πουλακια ,επειδη ξερει οτι η αναπαραγωγη της (αν πραγματικα γινεται σε κλουβι) ειναι κατι  σχετικα δυσκολο για απειρα στο χωρο ατομα ,δεν θα το εκανε στην Αντιγονη παρα μονο αν ηταν ατομο που θα ειχε συχνη επαφη ωστε να βοηθα στην προσπαθεια της.αν ηταν ατομο που εκτρεφει ή κλεβει αυγα και νεοσσους απο φωλιες με σκοπο κυριως το κερδος (υπαρχουν και αυτοι) τοτε ειναι απιθανο να χαριζε ενα τετοιο πουλι.ενα πουλι ηρεμο εκτροφης και ας μην ειναι χρησιμο σε <<φωνες>> ειναι χρησιμοτατο εργαλειο για αναπαραγωγη.αρα.....


περα απο αυτο ,ειμαι σαφης: ακομα και το πουλακι να ειναι <<εκτροφης>> μπορει υπο συνθηκες(τις εχω περιγραψει να απελευθερωθει).σαν παραδειγμα θα δωσω τις συχνες απελευθερωσεις περδικας ,τρυγονιου και αλλων ειδων απο κυνηγετικους συλλογους.τα πουλακια ζουν και αναπαραγονται.βεβαια οταν αυτο γινεται συστηματικα και σε μεγαλο πληθυσμο υπαρχει κινδυνος να αλλοιωθει ,μεσα απο διασταυρωσεις με αγρια του ιδιου ειδους στη φυση,ελαφρως η αγρια συμπεριφορα τους απεναντι στον ανθρωπο κατι που οικολογικα δεν ειναι θεμιτο.

εχω ακουσει για απελευθερωση αγριας καρδερινας που πετυχε και εχω δει επισης.εχω ακουσει για απελευθερωση αγριας καρδερινας που δεν πιστεψα ποτε(και ειχα τους λογους μου  :winky:  ) οτι εγινε .εχω ακουσει για απελευθερωση καρδερινας εκτροφης που εγινε (και θελω να πιστευω οτι εγινε και πετυχε αφου αυτο λεει η λογικη που περιεγραψα με τις περδικες ,οπως και η μαρτυρια του ατομου που την εκανε)

αυτη ειναι η παραπανω εμπειρια μου στο θεμα αφου σε πολλα αλλα εκτροφικα εχω την ιδια ή και λιγοτερη απο εσας  :Happy:  


*δεν θα εβαζα ποτε σε κινδυνο (περα απο τον φυσικο λογω θηρευτων-ζωων  του ειδους)   την ζωη καποιου πουλιου για να υπερασπιστω εγωιιστικα καποια πιστευω μου*

* ειμαι ετοιμος να αποδεχθω και σεβαστω ως αληθινη και αποδεκτη καθε αντιθετη μαρτυρια περι του θεματος

----------


## Antigoni87

> να μας που όσοι ξέρουν μήπως είναι προτιμότερο η πιθανή απελευθέρωση να γίνει την άνοιξη προς καλοκαίρι όταν ο καιρός θα είναι θερμότερος δεδομένου οτι το πουλάκι μέχρι τώρα ζει σε ζεστό περιβάλλον κι η αλλαγή συνθηκών μήπως το κάνει να μην αντέξει το επερχόμενο ψύχος της πολυποθητης ελευθερίας του.
> επίσης τον άνθρωπο απο όπου το πήρες δεν τον γνωρίζεις καθόλου εσύ ή κάποιος γνωστός σου? ίσως θα μπορούσες να μάθεις αν όντως κάνει αναπαραγωγή ή τα πιάνει από την φύση. αντι να πιθανολογούμε μήπως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και να μάθεις?


Σχετικά με την εποχή της απελευθέρωσης, απ' όσο κατάλαβα τόσο ο Δημήτρης και ο Οδυσσέας όσο και η ΑΝΙΜΑ δε θεωρούν αποτρεπτικό το χειμωνιάτικο κλίμα μας για την καρδερίνα... Δεν έχω ακούσει άλλες γνώμες επ' αυτού, άρα οφείλω να τους εμπιστευτώ! Αν κάποιος μου πει υπεύθυνα ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλη εποχή, ότι είναι επικίνδυνο, φυσικά θα το κρατήσω ως τη σωστή ώρα, γιατί δε θέλω το κακό του. 
Τον άνθρωπο δεν τον είχα ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου! Πήγα με το φίλο μου που πηγαίνει μια φορά το δίμηνο για να αγοράσει πράγματα, ίσως να τον θυμάται ίσως όχι, και εκείνη τη μέρα έτυχε να μπω στο μαγαζί. Δεν με ξέρει, δεν τον ξέρω, με ρώτησε απλώς αν τα αγαπάω την ώρα που τα χάζευα, και μου το χάρισε. Όταν τον ρώτησα αν μπορώ με τον καιρό να το βγαλω από το κλουβί και να το μάθω να μη με φοβάται, είπε όχι καλύτερα.Σίγουρα πάντως δε μπορώ να ρωτήσω ούτε αυτόν γιατί δε γνωριζόμαστε καν, ούτε ξέρω οποιονδήποτε που σχετίζεται με αυτόν... 
Απλώς λένε εδώ τα παιδιά ότι ακόμα και γεννημένη σε κλουβί η καρδερίνα απελευθερώνεται, και γι αυτό έχω καθησυχαστεί. Όμως με την απειρία μου επί του θέματος έχω βρεθεί σε μεγάλο δίλημμα τόσες μέρες και δε μπορώ να πάρω απόφαση μόνη μου. Αν δεν είχα μιλήσει μ' όλους εσάς (χαίρομαι που μίλησα!  :Happy:  ), το πουλάκι φυσικά θα το κρατούσα. Τώρα που μου είπαν πώς πιάνονται και πόσο άγρια είναι, είπα να το αφήσω. Αλλά ακόμα συγκρούονται οι απόψεις και μπερδεύομαι, παρότι έχω αποφασίσει τι θα κάνω. Πείτε όποιος μπορεί τι θα έκανε στη θέση μου, σοβαρά. Σήμερα πάντως βρήκα με τη βοήθεια του Οδυσσέα (τον ευχαριστώ πολυ!) ένα μέρος κατάλληλο για το πουλάκι, που ο ίδιος γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχουν καρδερίνες, και το πολύ μεθαύριο θα το απελευθερώσω εκεί. Ήταν ωραίο σημείο, εγώ αν ήμουν καρδερίνα θα χαιρόμουν να μετακομίσω εκεί  ::  
Τώρα κελαηδάει όλο και πιο πολύ όσο περνάνε οι μέρες, και θέλω να φύγει σύντομα  :sad:  . Γιατί αν μείνει κι άλλο, μετά θα είναι δύσκολο... Φανταστείτε ότι έψαχνα πουλοσυντροφιά, τη βρήκα ξεφνικά και τωρα θα την αφήσω με τη θέλησή μου. Γι' αυτό μου είναι δύσκολο, δεν πήρα αυτή την απόφαση ελαφρά τη καρδία. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι αν είναι θέμα εποχής, θα έμενε κι άλλο μαζί μου. Απλώς αν δεθώ μαζί του καταλαβαίνετε ότι δε θα είναι εύκολο να το αφήσω (τώρα τραγουδάει υπέροχα εδώ και δέκα λεπτά-μόλις με δει στο οπτικό του πεδίο όμως, ούτε κιχ!).
Πάντως μέρος να αφεθεί βρέθηκε!

----------


## Antigoni87

Το τράβηξα με τροπο ένα βιντεάκι για να το έχω να τραγουδάει, και μετά έβαλα το βιντεάκι να παίξει και παραξενεύτηκε πάρα πολύ όταν άκουσε τη φωνή! Γύριζε το κεφαλάκι γύρω γύρω και είχε τεντώσει το λαιμό! :roll:   ::

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη ειμαι απολυτος υπερ της απελευθερωσης γιατι πιστευω οτι το πουλακι ειναι πιασμενο.αν το πουλακι ηταν γεννημενο σε κλουβι ναι μεν σου λεω και το πιστευω οτι μπορει να απελευθερωθει ,ναι μεν ειναι αυτο που θα ηθελα σε μια τετοια περιπτωση και γω,αλλα αν η επιθυμια η δικια σου ηταν διαφορετικη θα τη σεβομουνα οπως σεβομαι καθε εκτροφεα που δεν επιασε πουλακι αλλα αποκτησε καποιο *αποδεδειγμενα*  γεννημενο σε κλουβι που ξερει επισης οτι το ιδιο συνεβη και με τους γονεις του.σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση πιθανον να ενισχυει αγοραζοντας το εναν πουλοπιαστη.

σε καθε περιπτωση ξαναλεω οτι το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι πρεπει να γυρισει πισω.ο καιρος δεν εχει γινει ακομα αποτρεπτικος .μεχρι να φυγει δινε του και αυγουλακι καθημερινα (αρκει να μην αργησει) ωστε να εχει και αποθεματα

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάω να του βράσω αυγουλάκι  :Happy:  . Το αργότερο Παρασκευή, αν όχι αύριο, θα πεταρίζει και θα τραγουδάει "θα ζήσω ελεύθερο πουλί"

----------


## Αλεξης

Πολυ δημιουργικος ο διαλογος για την καρδερινουλα της Αντιγονης
αλλα βρε παιδια εδω σε αυτο το θεμα συζηταμε την δημιουργια μιας ενοτητας (ιθαγενη).
Μην κανιβαλιζουμε αλλο το θεμα.
Εχει ανοιξει η Αντιγονη θεμα για την καρδερινα της, προτεινω να συνεχιστει εκει η
συζητηση για την συγκεκριμενη καρδερινα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Αλέξη, μέχρι να αποφασιστεί αν θα ανοίξει καινούρια ενότητα σχετικά με το θέμα (που μάλλον θα ανοίξει), καλύτερο είναι να μην ανοιχτεί άλλο θέμα. 
Δεν νομίζω οτι κανιβαλίζεται το θέμα. Αντιθέτως, μας βοηθάει να καταλάβουμε και πρακτικά για ποιό λόγο το συζητάμε.

----------


## Antigoni87

> Εχει ανοιξει η Αντιγονη θεμα για την καρδερινα της, προτεινω να συνεχιστει εκει η
> συζητηση για την συγκεκριμενη καρδερινα.


Πού έχω ανοίξει;  ::   Είναι κλειδωμένο το θέμα μου στο "συστήστε μας τους φτερωτούς σας συντρόφους"... Απλώς δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος να συνεννοηθώ και να ζητήσω συμβουλές για την απελευθέρωση! Άλλωστε, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πώς προχωράει το θέμα θα μας δείξει αν και σε τι μορφή θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ενότητα, τι στάση θα πρέπει να διατηρείται απέναντι στο ζήτημα των ιθαγενών.
H Niva είπε "Μιά άλλη εναλλακτική είναι να γίνει σαν την ενότητα των "Αγγελιών", έτσι ώστε κάθε θέμα και κάθε ποστ να πρέπει να περνάει πρώτα απο έγκριση". Συμφωνώ με αυτό περισσότερο από το να υπάρχει κλειδωμένη ενότητα στην οποία να ανεβάζουμε άρθρα ("Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δημιουργηθεί ενότητα, η οποία είτε θα είναι κλειδωμένη, και στην οποία θα ανεβάζω άρθρα και θέματα που θα προτείνετε εσείς. Φυσικά θα συμπεριλαμβάνονται άρθρα σχετικά με το γιατί είναι λάθος η αιχμαλωσία, κ.τ.λ."), ώστε να μπορεί να γίνεται διάλογος. Ελεγχόμενος πάντα, αφού θα πρέπει να περνάνε από έγκριση τα ποστ. Σίγουρα θα είναι χρήσιμα και τα άρθρα, και πρέπει να υπάρχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς! Αλλά αν μας τύχει καλή ώρα ένα πουλάκι άγριο, ή ακόμα και τραυματισμένο ή οτιδήποτε, καλό είναι να μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε γνώμες για να ενταχθεί ξανά ή να μείνει κοντά μας με τη σωστή φροντίδα, αν δε μπορεί να φύγει στη φύση. Πάντα μετά από έλεγχο!
Και είναι ωραία ιδέα να μπορεί κανείς να αναφέρει μια ύποπτη δημοσίευση στους διαχειριστές  :winky:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αντιγονη μην προβληματιζεσαι δεν εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος κι ουτε κανιβαλλιζεται το θεμα!

Με ρωτησες την δικια μου ιστορια.....
Εγω πριν 3 χρονια "ερωτευτηκα" εναν καρδερινακο και με ολη την ειλικρινεια δεν ηξερα οτι πιανουν πουλια και και και κι ετσι τον αγορασα!
Την τιμη δεν την λεω γιατι θα γελατε μεχρι αυριο  ::  
Παντως ο πετσοπας ειχε 100%κερδος και βαλε...Τελος παντων δεν με νοιαζει με τα λεφτα με νοιαζει η ολη μου πραξη,αλλα που ν αφανταστω.....  ::  
Μολις ανακαλυψα το petbirds και διαβασα,εκει εφαγα ενα χαστουκακι γιατι ενιωσα αμεσως ασχημα....
Ετσι λοιπον ειχα κι εγω το διλλημα....
Ακουσα ολες τις αποψεις που ρωτησα!
{Εχω επισης να πω οτι μελος που εχει καρδερινες εκτροφης(απο οτι λεει δεν το ξερω)και υποτιθεται ειναι εμπειρος δεν με βοηθησε καθολου με αγνοησε πληρως!!!!!Ζητησα βοηθεια στο διλλημα μου!Να τον αφησω;;;Και που και ποτε κι ολα αυτα που ρωταμε τωρα!!!!}
Τελικα οι περισσοτεροι μου ειπαν να μην το αφησω γιατι ειναι δυσκολο πλεον να μαθει να ζει εξω!Θα ηξερε να ξαναβρει τροφη;;Θα τον δεχοντουσαν οι αγριες καρδερινες σε κοπαδι;;;Μηπως πηγαινε σε αλλο κλουβι και τον επιανε καποιος που δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλα χερια;;Δεν ειναι λιγες οι περιπτωσεις που εχουν βρει καρδερινες πανω στα πουλια τους και τα επιασαν για πλακα γιατι πεινουσαν....
Εγω οταν τα εμαθα ολα αυτα τον ειχα ηδη 1 χρονο...Ποσο καιρο τον ειχαν αλλοι αγνωστο!!!
Να σημειωσω οτι ποτε δεν κοπανηθηκε στο κλουβι κι ουτε ηταν τρομερα αγριο!!!!
Πιθανων να ηταν καποτε πιασμενο αλλα μηπως ξεμαθε;;;;
Η τωρα κατασταση ειναι οτι ακομα τον εχω αλλα παντα οταν τον περιποιουμε τον κοιταω και νιωθω ασχημα....αλλα θα νιωσω ακομα πιο ασχημα αν τον αφησω και δεν μπορει να επιβιωσει!!!!
Τον εχω και σε ενα XXL κλουβι αν και δεν ειναι ιδιατερα ζωηρος(τεμπελουλης μου βγηκε),αλλα κανω οτι μπορω γι αυτον!!!

Ακομα και τωρα ομως δεν μπορω να διαφωνησω με τα παιδια που λενε να το αφησεις....
Ειναι 100% σωστο σαν σκεψη αλλα εμενα με φοβιζει το αποτελεσμα της καλης αυτης πραξης!!!!
Ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα περισσοτερο γιατι κι εγω ειμαι μπερδεμενη εδω και 1 χρονο αλλα ειμαι τελειως στασιμη!!!!!Τα μονα που μου εχουν περασει απο το μυαλο ειναι ή να τον εδινα σε καποιον γνωστη με ωραια μεγαλη κλουβα κι αλλες καρδερινες για παρεα ή να του παρω μια θηλυκια εκτροφης εννοειται να ζησουν παρειτσα να μην ειναι μοναχουλης....
Και φυσικα παντα μου περναει το μυαλο της ελευθεριας....
 ::   ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Νικη οι περιπτωσεις που αναφερεσαι οτι βρηκαν καρδερινες πανω στα κλουβια και τις επιασαν για πλακα επειδη πεινουσαν χωριζοντε σε 3 κατηγοριες.
1) Οσες εχουν δραπετευσει σε ακαταλληλο βιοτοπο και η μονη πηγη τροφης μεσα στις πολυκατοικιες ειναι τα κλουβια απο τα οποια προσελκυοντε λογω των πουλιων που εχουν μεσα και οχι λογω της αξιοζηλευτης κατοικιας που προσφερουν.
2) Οσες εχουν "απελευθερωθει" στο τελευταιο σταδιο της ζωης τους λογω ασθενειας με σκοπο να σωθουν μονες τους απο τα "φαρμακα" της φυσης αλλα λογω υγειας δεν μπορουν να απομακρυνθουν.
3) Οσες επισκευθηκαν εναν ισως πρωην φιλο τους που ζει πλεον σε κλουβι και πιαστηκαν για πλακα επειδη ο κατοχος του ειχε τοποθετησει παγιδες γυρω απο το τεραστιο μαλλον κλουβακι του.

----------


## Αλεξης

Βρε παιδια οταν ειπα μην κανιβαλισουμε το θεμα δεν ειχα προθεση να θιξω κανεναν.
Μια γνωμη ειπα.
Και το ειπα για να μην χαθει το νοημα της συζητησης για την ενοτητα των ιθαγενων.
Απλα πιστευω πως αλλο θεμα η συζητηση για την υπαρξη ενοτητας για ιθαγενη 
και αλλο η φροντιδα μιας συγκεκριμενης (ηδη αιχμαλωτισμενης) καρδερινας.
Αν νομιζεται οτι ειμαι τοσο λαθος, συγνωμη.

----------


## Antigoni87

*Το Χρονικό Της Απελευθέρωσης*  :Big Grin:  
Η καρδερινούλα σήμερα το πρωί γύρισε σπίτι της. Την απελευθερώσαμε σε κατάλληλο σημείο με τον Οδυσσέα (ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συνεργασία και τη βοήθεια  :Happy:  !).
Το πρωί δυσκολεύτηκα να τη βγάλω από το μεγάλο κλουβί για να τη βάλω στο μικρό και να τη μεταφέρω εύκολα, ελπίζω να μην την ταλαιπώρησα πολύ, μετά είχε νευράκια και άνοιγε το ράμφος!! Αλλά παιδιά δεν κάνω πλάκα, μόλις έφτασα στο σημείο που θα την αφήναμε άλλαξε τελείως διάθεση. Κελαηδούσε σαν τρελή, δεν την είχα ξανακούσει έτσι (μέχρι που νόμιζα ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμη η φωνή της λόγω ηλικίας, όσο ήταν σπίτι), ήταν υπερκινητική στο κλουβάκι και γενικώς μες στην τρελή χαρά, μ' όλα αυτά τα φυσικά ερεθίσματα.
Την αφήσαμε κάμποση ώρα μες στο κλουβάκι, το οποίο κρεμάσαμε σε ένα κλαδί, για να "γνωρίσει" αρχικά την περιοχή και ίσως να την ακούσουν άλλες καρδερινούλες (είδαμε μερικές, ο Οδυσσέας κυρίως γιατί το μάτι μου είναι αγύμναστο στην αναγνώριση!). Και το αποκορύφωμα...
Πείστηκα ότι ήταν πιασμένη από τον τρόπο που πέταξε όταν άνοιξα το πορτάκι του κλουβιού! Είχαμε πει ότι συνήθως είναι λίγο μουδιασμένα τα φτερά στην αρχή, ίσως να πετάριζε ελαφρά μέχρι να συνηθίσει, ίσως να πετούσε χαμηλά τριγύρω για να πάρει μπρος... Αλλά όχι! Το μικρό ήξερε καλά τι έκανε!!  ::  
Μόλις κατάλαβε ότι το πορτάκι της ελευθερίας ήταν ανοιχτό, έριξε ένα σάλτο και βρέθηκε στα ύψη! Με φόρα, αβίαστα, ψηλά με την πρώτη, χωρίς δισταγμό. Και το πρώτο σημείο στο οποίο έκατσε να ξαποστάσει ήταν η κορυφή ενός πανύψηλου κυπαρισσιού! Ούτε προθέρμανση ούτε αργοπορία. Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πουλί γεννημένο σε κλουβί, που την πρώτη φορά που βρίσκεται εκτός κλουβιού πετάει μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Κι έτσι διαλύθηκαν οι φόβοι και οι αμφιβολίες μου, ένιωσα ασφαλής γιατί μου έδειξε ότι απο κει κατάγεται και εκεί ανήκει. Δε μετανιώνω καθόλου για την απόφαση που πήρα! Το πέταγμά του τα είπε όλα  :winky:  
Ας βρει τη συντροφιά του, ας τραγουδήσει με όλη του την τέχνη κι ας ζήσουμε εμείς καλά κι αυτά ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## jk21

> [b][color=crimson] Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πουλί γεννημένο σε κλουβί, που την πρώτη φορά που βρίσκεται εκτός κλουβιού πετάει μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> Κι έτσι διαλύθηκαν οι φόβοι και οι αμφιβολίες μου, ένιωσα ασφαλής γιατί μου έδειξε ότι απο κει κατάγεται και εκεί ανήκει.



να το φανταστεις και αυτο Αντιγονη .και αυτο που γεννηθηκε στο κλουβι απο κει καταγεται απλα ειναι σε ξενο τοπο γεννημενο.αν  ενας μεταναστης δεν ειναι γεννημενος στην ξενιτια μετα απο πολλες γενιες που οι προγονοι του φυγανε απο την πατριδα(και μαλιστα βιαια) ,σιγουρα εχει σαν ονειρο την επιστροφη στα χωματα των προγονων.οσο και αν δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ανθρωποι και πουλια ,οσο και αν δεν ειναι τα ιδια μεγεθη,ολα μας μεσα τα πλασματα του Θεου εχουμε τη σπιθα που μας εδωσε κατα τη δημιουργια .να ζουμε ελευθερα  :winky:  

* με εκανες να παω με ορεξη στα παιδια μου για μαθημα  :Happy:   σε ευχαρσιτω   :: 

* τωρα πια ξερεις οτι αυτο που γραφω απο κατω ειναι ενα μικρο...ψεμα .και να μην γυρισει πισω πλαι δικο σου για παντα ειναι!!

* φαιακα η σειρα σου...

*ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ευχαριστω  στον οδυσσεα οχι για οτι εκανε,αλλα κυριως για οτι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει κανει μεχρι τωρα.ολοι εμεις του καναπε ειμαστε περηφανοι που σε εχουμε συμφορουμιστα !!!

----------


## maria ps

μπράβο σας παιδιά! εύχομαι να έχει καλή τύχη η καρδερινούλα σας.

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο παιδια!!!που προσφεραται σε μια ψυχουλα
την ελευθερια ευχομαι να την χαρει οσο περισσοτερο μπορει
Αντιγονη σου ευχομαι συντομα να βρεις ενα νεο
φτερωτο φιλο

----------


## abscanary

Θέλω να εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήριά μου στην Αντιγόνη & τον Οδυσσέα 
για την Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας & να ευχηθώ στην Αντιγόνη 
να βρει καινούριο φτερωτό φίλο γρήγορα γιατί τον αξίζει και με το παραπάνω

Νομίζω, τέλος, ότι το ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα 
(έχει ξεπεράσει ήδη τις 55 δημοσιεύσεις),
και κυρίως η ευτυχής κατάληξη με την απελευθέρωση ενός πουλιού,
είναι και οι καλύτερες αποδείξεις της αναγκαιότητας 
της ενότητας Ιθαγενών πτηνών.

Υ.Γ: Είμαι υπέρ της άποψης στην εν λόγω ενότητα, όταν & εφόσον δημιουργηθεί, 
κάθε ποστ να περνάει από έγκριση.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Πολυ χαρηκα τωρα με αυτο που διαβασα!!!!
Δεν πιστευα οτι θα αντιδρουσε ετσι το καρδερινακι!!!!!!!!!!
Μονο και μονο στην σκεψη να αντιδρασει ετσι κι ο δικος μου καρδερινος εχω ενθουσιαστει!
 :Big Grin:  Μπραβο στον Οδυσσεα και στην Αντιγονη και σε ολους που συμμετηχαν στην συζητηση για να καταληξουμε καπου!Νομιζω οτι μια μικρη ιδεα της ενοτητας εχει ξεκινησει πολυ καλα!!!!!Σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν παρατραγουδα,αλλα το να υπαρχει ελεγχος θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστευω!Βλεποντας και κανοντας βασικα....

**Δημητρη κατι λεγαμε για Βολο;;;  :winky:   ::

----------


## maria ps

Λοιπόν παιδιά χτες χάζευα στην Χ.Ε. ξέρετε πόσες καρδερίνες πωλούνται? πάρα πολλές σας λέω μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε. ένας αθεόφοβος απ το Κιλκίς τις έδινε για 7 ευρώ. Βρε τι σου είναι ο άνθρωπος τελικά!!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Μονο στην εφημεριδα;;;

Σχεδον ολα τα πετ εχουν καρδερινες!!!

Και υποτιθεται ειναι παρανομο αλλα στην Ελλαδα ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα....  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

> Λοιπόν παιδιά χτες χάζευα στην Χ.Ε. ξέρετε πόσες καρδερίνες πωλούνται? πάρα πολλές σας λέω μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε. ένας αθεόφοβος απ το Κιλκίς τις έδινε για 7 ευρώ. Βρε τι σου είναι ο άνθρωπος τελικά!!!


Και λέω τώρα εγώ... Να αγοράσω μια δεκαριά καρδερίνες, τόσο φτηνές που είναι, για να τις απελευθερώσω; :twisted:  Άλλωστε έμαθα πια ότι πολύ λίγες απ' αυτές θα επιβιώσουν τελικά... 
Αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι αυτές που πουλήθηκαν θα σπεύσει να τις αντικαταστήσει με άλλες πιασμένες ο πονηρός. Άρα αν αφήσω 10 ελεύθερες θα είναι σα να αιχμαλωτίζω άλλες τόσες  :sad:  ! Αλλά ούτως ή άλλως θα πουληθούν αυτές με τα 7 ευρώ, και αυτοί που θα τις αγοράσουν δε θα τις απελευθερώσουν, και πάλι η ζήτηση θα οδηγήσει σε αντικατάστασή τους. Γκρρρ  ::

----------


## Αλεξης

Οτι χειροτερο μπορει να κανει καποιος.
Αν δει ο πετσοπας οτι το 
"εμπορευμα" εχει ζητηση θα τις αντικαταστηση
 με πολυ μεγαλυτερο αριθμο πουλιων απο αυτες που ειχε.
Το καλυτερο ειναι να μην αγοραζει κανεις.
Ετσι δεν θα φερει καινουριες το μαγαζι
και θα σωθουν παρα πολλα πουλια (που δεν θα συλληφθουν).

----------


## Niva2gr

Τελικά δημιουργήθηκε ενότητα καί για τα ιθαγενή.

viewforum.php?f=72

Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση, παρατήρηση και συμπλήρωση σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, αλλά καί με τους όρους συμμετοχής, είναι αποδεκτή.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια...να ξερετε πως ισως μπορει να κανει κατι το δασαρχειο της περιοχης σας...

εμας στο βολο..πριν λιγο καιρο με ανωνιμη καταγκελια πηγε σε 2 ιδιωτες το δασαρχειο και πηρε 15 καρδερινες τις οποιες απελευθερωσε...
μαλιστα η εφημεριδα ελεγε οτι ειναι πλεον ειδος υπο εξαφανιση...

γιαυτο καντε καταγκελιες...αν δουν οτι γινονται πολλες θα παρουν μπρος...

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ καλη η πραξη σου Αντιγονη...
Η καρδερινουλα τωρα θα ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενη στο φυσικο της περιβαλλον... :winky:

----------

